# Toro Snowblower, CCR2000, Any Good?



## derekbroerse

One of my non-snow customers offered me a snowblower she has for sale the other day. It belonged to her elderly sister who had to be moved into a home this past summer, has been garage kept and looks like new other than some dust. We don't know its age but it was only used for her house and was not used at all last year.

It is a single stage Toro CCR2000, 50:1 two stroke, very light weight. I don't really need another snowblower but I figure it would be great to just be able to throw it in the back of the truck without needing ramps etc. for smaller jobs. 

She called a Toro dealership for advice and they said she should ask $400Cdn for it, but she said I could have it for $300Cdn (what, about $260US?)

What do you guys think, is it worthwhile, or just a toy? I already have a Yard-Man (by MTD) two stage that has been fantastic, but there is no way of loading it by myself without dragging ramps wherever I go... especially in the dump truck.

I'd want to see it run before I hand over any cash, thats for sure.


----------



## Castle

If the blower is in *GOOD* condition it sounds like a decent deal. The benefit of having a lightweight thrower in the back is great. I just hate going out and spending 400 bucks or more US for that. It all depends on how much blowing you have to do. If it is just residential sidewalks, then the lightweight blower is the way to go. If it is any more then your are best to stick with the ramps! Good Luck!

2005 Chevy 4500 4x4 Western Unimount 9
2004 Newholland with 8' box with backdrag
2002 Chevy 2500 with Meyers 7.5
1995 Ford F350 with 3 yard v-box spreader
Ariens 36" pro snowthrower
Toro 18" snowthrower


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Just a toy?

Its the only blower Id ever use.

Ever.

Toro CCr's kick azz.


----------



## Rcgm

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Just a toy?
> 
> Its the only blower Id ever use.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> Toro CCr's kick azz.


I agree 100 percent
The best snow blower ever.I have 1 it is 7 years old runs great never any problems by far the best snowblower on the market IMO
P.S No its not a toy you want a toy buy a mtd/murry/yardmachine

RCGM
Brad


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Ya know?

Id put mine up against any of those two stage deals and toss more snow faster easier and do a cleaner job.

I think I have the 2650? or 3000 something but you couldnt sell me a two stage machine for a nickle.

I cant for the life of me figure why anyone would even use a 2 stage after the advent of the power curve deals.

Mines only one year old and has low miles. hangin on the wall of the garage and I gaurantee itll start 1st pull, and will last me the rest of my days.

lol


Hell my dad has this small lawn boy deal and its 20 years old and starts first pull every time. He likes it cuz its really light weight and he doesnt need much.

Two stage.....pffffft!


----------



## derekbroerse

Sounds like I should check into it a little closer!

Thanks guys!

I'll let you know, and even if decide against it, I'd probably list it for sale here for her.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Thats gotta be one cool old lady having a ccr 3000.

lol

Shes got better gear than a lot of guys here.


----------



## STRONGARM

Bar none the best!

I have one that I just retired 11yrs of driveways!!


----------

